# Anybody around OC happen to see this huge hammerhead?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

_OCEAN CITY — More details emerged on Tuesday about the mature 10-foot female hammerhead caught by surf anglers early Monday morning and the frantic attempt to return at least 20 pups she birthed on the beach back into the ocean.

Just after midnight on Monday, a group, including Jess Rutherford and her brother Chad, of Harford County, along with friend Cory Yoviene of Easton, were surf fishing and hanging out on the beach at 144th Street. About a block south, another group was surf fishing at 143rd Street when they had an unusual and quite substantial catch, a roughly 10-foot female hammerhead.

Jess Rutherford said her group could hear the other group yelling and screaming about their large and unexpected catch and they ran down the beach to see what the commotion was all about. The other group had beached the hammerhead and were attempting to put the ailing shark back into the ocean. Rutherford and her group helped them attempt to put the shark back in the ocean when they made a surprise discovery.

“All of the sudden, we saw something coming out of her,” she said. “We then realized she was giving birth and my brother pulled the shark pup out of the mom and threw it into the ocean.”_

http://mdcoastdispatch.com/2015/06/...hed-about-20-pups-before-dying-witnesses-say/

I haven't seen a big hammerhead since I was a kid. Really surprised one that big was in the surf at Ocean City.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Interesting story. Thanks for the post!

That's a damn big hammerhead to be landed w/ surf gear. Too bad she died though.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Beaching her is prolly what killed her. I don't know if MD's laws are the same as DE as far as sharks go, but in DE most species of sharks you are not allowed to beach. They say beached sharks have a 50/50 chance of living, it's own body weight crushes its internal organs. You can only bring them in to the first breaker.

At least she got the pups out, which hopefully weren't injured by the mother's weight.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Good point. These guys must of been targeting sharks, surf fishing at mid nite?? Had to be a pretty big bait to hook up w/ a 10' hammerhead.

They should know better.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

In the last two days, at least two more have showed up, making their way into the back bay and acting very strangely. Tons of videos out there.

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2015/0...ean-city-bay-likely-to-give-birth-115054.html

https://video-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=12f0676eff1cdde0c80ea30f2d9c5841&oe=558DCEFE

https://video-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=33d4ce548ef3d9e907df72e5df2ec025&oe=558DD020

Those last two videos were shot by a close friend of mine yesterday


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Beware of MEGLADON. He's out there.

Anybody catch that show last nite on Animal Planet?

A friigin 80' Great White!! Has Humpback Whales for appetizers. Possibly get as big as 300'.   

Anybody buyin it? I do.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Why is everyone so hung up on sharks recently? They're nothing new. The hammerhead that's alive was also pregnant having pups.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Beware of MEGLADON. He's out there.
> 
> Anybody catch that show last nite on Animal Planet?
> 
> ...


So it was a mockumentary. Still a good watch.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think there's a lot of hysteria going around but it is weird to see that many hammerheads around there. I haven't seen big hammerheads that size since I was a kid in the 80s. Cool videos, though the shrieking dings dongs in the background are enough to give you an aneurysm.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

sand flea said:


> I think there's a lot of hysteria going around but it is weird to see that many hammerheads around there. I haven't seen big hammerheads that size since I was a kid in the 80s. Cool videos, though the shrieking dings dongs in the background are enough to give you an aneurysm.


Yeah, but why the heck is it in that tight to the beach in 18" of water? Very strange ....and all those shark attacks in Carolina in recent weeks too. What the heck??? 

Shoulda been out there throwing metal at it.....probably eat a Hopkins. LOL


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My money is on it's injured, sick, or both.


----------

